# smelly paint



## ledgestone (Nov 21, 2008)

I work in the paint dept. for a retail chain. The other day I opened a new can of latex interior paint and it smelled like rotten eggs. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Mildew, it happens when something like a roller cover is left in the paint.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Depends on the product and the manufacturer. Never had a new can of paint smell like that. What was the product?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ledgestone said:


> I work in the paint dept. for a retail chain. The other day I opened a new can of latex interior paint and it smelled like rotten eggs. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this?


maybe the paint factory had an outbreak of salmonella'd chickens running around and laying eggs in paint batches.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ledgestone said:


> I work in the paint dept. for a retail chain. The other day I opened a new can of latex interior paint and it smelled like rotten eggs. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this?



you must be new there.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Bacteria that feeds on the thickeners in the paint. Usually happens in lower end products that use recycled water in the manufacturing process.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> maybe the paint factory had an outbreak of salmonella'd chickens running around and laying eggs in paint batches.


This is true. Those damn chickens drink that recycled water, get Salmonella and start laying eggs anywhere they can. If this is allowed to continue, ducks and geese may be next. Ostriches I hope, are exempt except for fives.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ledgestone said:


> I work in the paint dept. for a retail chain. The other day I opened a new can of latex interior paint and it smelled like rotten eggs. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this?


Doesn't all Behr paint smell like that? :laughing:


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Doesn't all Behr paint smell like that? :laughing:


Yes, but it tastes like chicken.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Doesn't all Behr paint smell like that? :laughing:


BTW: That was a joke. I haven't used enough Behr paint to even know what it smells like.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> BTW: That was a joke. I haven't used enough Behr paint to even know what it smells like.


So was my post. I hope everyone got it. I love chicken jokes and frog jokes. I don't like jokes about trees though. 

:blink:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> So was my post. I hope everyone got it. I love chicken jokes and frog jokes. I don't like jokes about trees though.
> 
> :blink:


Yes.....tree jokes are bad. Right there with jokes about VW's


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I for one, am greatly offended.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Was it an Akzo Noble paint by any chance???

If not, it had probably over shot it's shelf life.


----------

